# What kind is it?



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Netted this baby the other day and was wondering what kind of cat it was? Looks like a flathead to me but not sure. Any help?


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

It looks to me like you caught a Stonecat. Google it to read about the species and see pics - it's also on the ODNR page.

Not a Flathead, your picture shows clearly that its lower jaw is not longer than the top jaw. The tail is square but not really consistent with any Bullhead as the shape of the fish looks a bit too thin and not robust enough. Not too mention the square tail seems to extend into the body of the fish more than what it would on a Bullhead.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Almost looks like a yellow bullhead but the tail is different.
Heres a yellow bullhead http://dep.state.ct.us/burnatr/fishing/fishimag/57YellowBullhead24cmTopBottom.jpg
The stonecat is news to me but heres a pic which looks similar to the one you have http://www.nanfa.org/images/convention/1999/Stonecat.jpg

I am sure one of the catfish experts can solve this for ya.


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

BigDaddy300 said:


> Netted this baby the other day and was wondering what kind of cat it was? Looks like a flathead to me but not sure. Any help?



stocked a pond with adult bullhead and they spawned, looks just like the little guys, my guess is bullhead


----------



## KATKING (Jun 10, 2006)

i would say thats a bullhead


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

I've caught hundreds of small bullheads in my life and that definately is not one...... so..... I took the liberty of forwarding your pics to the ODNR. Specifically called them to get a fish biologist's email rather than just someone randomly from the office trying to speculate. Here is their reply:

*Adam Eibling 

You have a madtom (stonecat is one of the many madtoms). The easiest way to tell them apart is by the adipose fin. If it's squared off and stubby = bullhead. Thin and elongated (almost all the way to the caudal fin) = madtom*

BigDaddy, I sent ya a PM request to use the pic on my Species ID page. An interesting catch that I'm sure other folks would be curious about.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow, thats alot different than the Mad Toms I get from out creek.

This was a great post.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

madtom, stonecat, etc. did it stick you? if not be glad, those booggers have pioson in their spines and will swell your hands up. Mad river has a lot of those things.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Stonecat Madtom. I will put money on it


----------

